# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Informe sobre la modificación del trasvase

## Nodoyuna

La Fundación "Nueva Cultura del Agua" ha preparado un informe sobre la "MODIFICACIÓN DEL RÉGIMEN DEL TRASVASE TAJO-SEGURA EN EL PROYECTO DE LEY DE EVALUACIÓN AMBIENTAL"

Este informe se va a mandar a todos los senadores para que sepan lo que ha pasado y voten en conciencia.

_El contenido de la propuesta de modificación es contrario al Derecho de la Unión Europea y al Derecho interno por pretender una gestión del trasvase excluida de la consecución de los objetivos medioambientales, el régimen ecológico de caudales y el resto de determinaciones del Plan hidrológico de cuenca, debido a la supresión de la discrecionalidad y condicionalidad de l citado Plan; y por quebrar la unidad de gestión de la parte española de la Demarcación hidrográfica del Tajo al excluir de facto del mismo las infraestructuras básicas del sistema de explotación de Cabecera del Tajo._ 
_
La forma en la que se ha elaborado esta propuesta de modificación adolece de falta de objetividad ya que sólo han participado las instituciones e interesados beneficiarios del Trasvase; de falta de transparencia ya que sólo se han conocido sus resultados con la presentación de las enmiendas; de ausencia de lealtad parlamentaria ya que se introduce por el partido en el Gobierno por vía de enmienda
cercenando el debate y el derecho la enmienda; de deslealtad institucional al pretender la convalidación singular por vía legislativa de una pretensión denegada reiteradamente por el máximo órgano jurisdiccional del Estado; y de falta de coherencia con la planificación hidrológica al aprobar contenidos propios del Plan Hidrológico Nacional fuera del mismo, y antes de aprobar los plan es hidrológicos de
cuenca, así como por dotar de un injustificado rango de ley las normas de explotación de unas obras hidráulicas públicas._

http://www.fnca.eu/images/documentos...ajo-segura.pdf

==================================================  ==================================

Hay muchos intereses para callarnos a los defensores del Tajo y que todas estas formas escandalosas no sean públicas, pero no nos van a callar.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Todo el texto es de una racionalidad aplastante, pero sobre todo el texto siguiente de la página 13:



> «La Administración adoptará las medidas
> pertinentes a fin de que, mediante la regulación adecuada, las aguas que se trasvasen
> sean, en todo momento, excedentarias de la cuenca del Tajo» y *«el carácter de
> excedentarias se determinará en el Plan Hidrológico de la cuenca del Tajo*


 Definitivamente, mi querido excelentísimo Señor Ministro Don Miguel Arias Cañete ha tergiversado la ley para colar un sistema de explotación del desvío Tajo-Segura que no va en consonancia con un Plan de Cuenca.

Vamos a ver si Europa nos saca las vergüenzas y elimina éste compadreo y éste "tócameroque" que ha montado el ministro, que no sé por qué lo es de Medio Ambiente.

 Los regantes, los especuladores y los representantes del tipo de economía que nos ha llevado a la ruína deben de estar contentos, no se han visto en otra igual.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Azakán

> Todo el texto es de una racionalidad aplastante, pero sobre todo el texto siguiente de la página 13:
> 
> 
>  Definitivamente, mi querido excelentísimo Señor Ministro Don Miguel Arias Cañete ha tergiversado la ley para colar un sistema de explotación del desvío Tajo-Segura que no va en consonancia con un Plan de Cuenca.
> 
> Vamos a ver si Europa nos saca las vergüenzas y elimina éste compadreo y éste "tócameroque" que ha montado el ministro, que no sé por qué lo es de Medio Ambiente.
> 
>  Los regantes, los especuladores y los representantes del tipo de economía que nos ha llevado a la ruína deben de estar contentos, no se han visto en otra igual.


Pues eso. Nada digo que no se haya dicho. Esto que se nos está haciendo no tiene nombre.

----------


## Nodoyuna

Yo a esto que se nos está haciendo lo calificaría como fraude a la democracia.

Hacen un plan de cuenca que no vale para nada porque ahora hay una ley, y por lo tanto tiene rango superior, que va a regular el trasvase Tajo - Segura. Pero es que además se mete con una enmienda en una Ley que hasta en la comisión parlamentaria, el representante del PP expresó que "no pega mucho". De esta manera algo tan importante para muchos no se ha decidido democráticamente, el futuro del Tajo se ha decidido entre los regantes de otras tierras y el Ministerio. ¿Se imagina alguien que decidieramos el futuro del Segura, aquí en el Tajo?

Cualquiera que haya estudiado o leido algo de Teoría del Estado, y lo que es una Democracia, conoce el concepto del Imperio de la Ley, el Estado, los poderes del Estado deben ser garantes del cumplimiento de las leyes y  a la vez deben estar sujetos a esas leyes. Por supuesto las Ley ha de ser universal creando el marco de convivencia justo e igualitario entre todos los  ciudadanos que garantice su libertad. Esta es una de las bases de la Democracia.

Lo que ha hecho el Ministro, el gobierno, es un fraude, un fraude a la democracia, y nos recuerda tiempos pasados.

----------

